
A Very Simplified and Formulaic Way to Raise Your Seed Round - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.tumblr.com/post/131563804226/a-very-simplified-formulaic-way-to-raise-your
======
babababa
Sorry but this isn't really helpful. The author might as well have just stated
the Feynman Algorithm:

1\. Write down the problem

2\. Think real hard

3\. Write down the solution

